# Backpacking Tent



## TexasII (Jan 12, 2012)

Going hunting in the mountians and i need a tent for the trip. There is such a wide range in pricing and brands, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 12, 2012)

What time/season


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 12, 2012)

How big are you thinking?  If it's just for you and you want something light that packs down small, this might be the ticket, but it can be a tight fit if you are carrying a lot of extra gear.  I've got one and I'm able to get my pack inside with a rifle laying along side of me.  

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Eure...y=7&Ntt=tent&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a north face pebble that is an awesome tent.  After 7 years of trout fishing, backpacking and hunting it is still completely waterproof.    Weighs about 4lbs.  I don't think they make them anymore but this thing is awesome.  I really am not looking forward to the day I have to replace it but have never regretted buying a north face product.

http://www.outdoorreview.com/cat/pr.../the-north-face/pebble/prd_79949_2955crx.aspx


----------



## mountainpass (Jan 12, 2012)

I have an older version of this tent: http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Apex-2XT-Tent-sleeps/dp/B0043HM5M2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1

only mine has Aluminum poles. It appears the Aluminum pole version now is the Scenic Pass 2XT: 
http://store.eurekatent.com/scenic-pass-2xt 

I used to be a tent snob, but my Eureka has traveled many a mile and held it's own. Out of all the tents I've owned it is the best design. Easy setup, easy for egress(door for each person mounted on the side instead of end) and breathes well. It's a good 3..even 4 season tent for the south.

Edit: http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Scenic-Pass-2XT-sleeps/dp/B002PAYNLA/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_2


----------



## TexasII (Jan 13, 2012)

Its going to be needed for fall, winter, spring time hunts myself and 1 or 2 of my boys will always be along for the trip. First trip is this spring to New Mexico. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 13, 2012)

Most modern tents are fine for the average hiker.  Weight and size are probably your two biggest concerns.  If you are backpacking a lot it is probably worth buying a nice one, but a 3-person tent is going to have some heft to it.  I have a friend who only uses top of the line, but he is usually betting his life on the gear he uses.  Few of us need that although I did have a cheap one blow a part at the seams on Blood Mountain.  I would check out the sportsman's guide or campmor.
SG


----------



## mattp (Jan 13, 2012)

REI brand stuff is really good quality and reasonably priced.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 15, 2012)

mountainpass said:


> I have an older version of this tent: http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Apex-2XT-Tent-sleeps/dp/B0043HM5M2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1
> 
> only mine has Aluminum poles. It appears the Aluminum pole version now is the Scenic Pass 2XT:
> http://store.eurekatent.com/scenic-pass-2xt
> ...




I have same/similar, it's a little tight with the wife and I, but would be perfect for a roomy one-man. It's the first ever non-cheap non-walmart/coleman tent I've ever owned, and even though it's a little pricey, I don't have to keep buying one every 2 years because of the seams just falling apart or metal pieces rusting, etc. We are very happy with our Apex, especially the light weight. 

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i155/banksters151/Outdoors/tent.jpg



EDIT: oops.. I missed post #6. The Apex probably won't work for your needs.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 15, 2012)

the eur. 3xt may be your bet...it's adds about $40 and a pound compared to the 2xt.  but if 3 guys are going its a must.  you can pick one up for $130.  maybe cheaper.  check campmor and amazon.  

i've used a eureka timberline for years.  but that's going to add some cost and a little more weight.  

you can all buy hammocks and tarps.  ultralight backpacking and good night sleep.  it's what i use now unless it's frigid.


----------



## Bo Webb (Jan 15, 2012)

11 years, and well over two hundred nights on the trail in my Kelty. 
I do a lot of backpacking, and I have never been let down by a Kelty product.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camp..._l=SBC;cat104795280;cat104779080;cat104303880 


I'v got one of these and its a Great tent! plenty of extra room for gear and its very well made. the reviews on this tent  are all nearly flawless. I love mine and wouldn't trade it for anything!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 23, 2012)

Do your research and buy from REI. 100% guaranteed satisfaction or they will take it back no questions asked. I'd recommend a tent with dual vestibules. It adds storage space plus it keeps you from getting climbed over in the middle of the night when the kiddos have to pee. IMO, like all outdoor gear, you get what you pay for. My personal experience with tents includes Sierra Designs, Mountain Hardware, Marmot, MSR, Big Agnes, REI, Kelty, and The North Face. I really like the first four a lot but they aren't cheap. REI makes a decent tent for a decent price. Kelty isn't bad and like Nitram said, TNF has put out some good stuff but they've been bought out by, get this, Vanity Fair... and their line has suffered as a result. Never had an Eureka but some folks love them.

How far do you plan on backpacking?


----------



## jimkirk (Jan 30, 2012)

if you are car camping, get a 6 man tent. it'll have lots of room for your family. add a mr buddy heater because you will have room in a big tent. sleep on foam, not air mattresses. you will freeze on a uninsulated air mattress, unless you are camping in the summer then its fine.   i have found this place has some quality tents at reasonable prices
http://hiltonstentcity.com/library/eureka-tents.htm

if you want to go on the cheap, get a walmart tent, seam seal it using a mixture of ge silicon and paint thinner. paint the seams with a disposable foam brush. this actually works great. I'd buy one of those pop up shelters you could sit over your tent if it rained.
I saw a guy hunting last year that bought the popup shelter from walmart along with the side curtains. he then put cots, a heater and portable toilet and hunted out of it for a week. with no floor, there is never a mess. 
now if you are backpacking, then its a whole different ballgame. you will have to look at a 3-4 person model with weight being the primary concern. anyway besides rei, campmor, there's a place called hiltons tent city that has some pretty good prices.


----------



## Sgreg (Jan 30, 2012)

Kifaru.net   expensive but worth it. Used my 6 man in Colorado in 20 degree weather with stove and stayed toasty all week.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 14, 2012)

greene_dawg said:


> Do your research and buy from REI. 100% guaranteed satisfaction or they will take it back no questions asked. I'd recommend a tent with dual vestibules. It adds storage space plus it keeps you from getting climbed over in the middle of the night when the kiddos have to pee. IMO, like all outdoor gear, you get what you pay for. My personal experience with tents includes Sierra Designs, Mountain Hardware, Marmot, MSR, Big Agnes, REI, Kelty, and The North Face. I really like the first four a lot but they aren't cheap. REI makes a decent tent for a decent price. Kelty isn't bad and like Nitram said, TNF has put out some good stuff but they've been bought out by, get this, Vanity Fair... and their line has suffered as a result. Never had an Eureka but some folks love them.
> 
> How far do you plan on backpacking?



I'll second the recommendation for REI tents.  I am using there extra long Half-dome tent.  Great ventilation, no leaking at all in any weather, easy to put up, enough room for me without my bald head touching the walls, enough room for two, and good price. 

What is best, you can take anything back to REI if you can prove you bought it there, no questions asked.  Save your receipt or become a member.  Then they always have a record of your purchases so you don't have to save your receipt.


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 14, 2012)

Golite shangri la or arcadia is what I would recommend both are very light


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 16, 2012)

I've always had good luck buying from Campmor:
http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/SubCategory___40000000226_200368487


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Sierra Designs 2 man and it has been great. I have camped in some real NASTY weather with no problems.


----------



## DAVE (Feb 16, 2012)

You didn't say if you will be in the back country or car camping. If you will be in the mountains out west in the winter you need a good 4 season tent. I prefer A-frame due to heavy snow it is easier to keep snow off and it won't collapse as easy as some other styles. If 3 people are going to be in tent you will need at least a 4 person tent. When your in the back country in winter you have to have the ability to keep your stuff dry, don't take a chance on a cheap tent. If you are camping next to an all season maintained road then it really is not that important and a cheap tent should work for you.


----------



## Heron2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.eurekacampingctr.com/eureka/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=3070

Eureka outlet store has some great buys - keep checking back as the stock changes. 
The apex 2 is there for less than $40


----------



## danmc (Mar 1, 2012)

I've had an REI half dome 2 for 7 years or so and have really liked it.  For just me or me + one of my 2 kids it is great.  Not big enough for 3 even when 2 are kids.  The tent is a snap to put up and has some well thought out things like the tabs on the rain fly are colored to match the tabs on the tent so it is really simple to line it up right.  I've put it up in the dark a number of times.


----------



## rockerZ71 (Mar 27, 2012)

I got a mountain hardwear lightpath 3 from rei-outlet.com for $160.  Its a 3 person and was plenty of space for my and my ex girlfriend and 2 dogs, and weighs about 5 lbs.


----------



## laniergb (Apr 23, 2012)

I got a REI half dome 2. Rain or shine, it gets the job done


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a huge difference in true "backpacking" and regular tents, mostly in weight and durability, and you pay dearly for it.  If I was just going to use it a few times a year car camping, then I'd get a Coleman tent from Walmart or Academy and be done with it.  

I have a Diamond Brand 2 man backpacking tent I bought 15 years or ago or so, and it's held up very well, but it was $300.00 then.  

Using a ground cloth, even if it's just an old tarp, and putting it back up in your yard to dry when you get back home will extend the life of any tent x 10.


----------



## G20 (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with all of the good name brand replies.  I have, and have used, a ton of tents over the years.  What I have found to be great, from personal experience, are Eureka, Marmot, MSR, and Sierra Designs.  REI sells very decent, up to high-end stuff, and you can't go wrong there.  I still have some I bought over 20 years ago.  I have a particular tent for just about any particular purpose.

Coleman (and just about any brand you can buy in a department store, is complete junk.  Yes, I do know this from personal experience.  Coleman is to true outdoor gear as Stanley is to professional tools.  Hint:  You can buy both, in blister packs, at Wally World (ChinaMart - seriously).  Oh yeah, and did y'all know that Husky hand tools (Home Depot house brand) is made by Stanley tools?  Yep, and I will NEVER buy another piece of that garbage.

As they say, "Buy quality, and you only cry once".

And for a ground cloth, absolutely nothing is better than Tyvek.  Very light weight, relatively cheap, very tough and does the job just fine.  Always, always, always use a ground cloth.  You can get Tyvek cut to the size you need on eBay.


----------

